# Are there any free self help books I can download?



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Please share them with me. Also, what are the latest self help books that are popular right now?


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

You can try searching on google books. They usually have full texts on there. Or you can download them illegally via rapidshare or torrents. I am not condoning illegal activity though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

A lot of libraries now offer books that can be downloaded for free -- they "expire" once they reach their check out date. You should check your local library's website.


----------



## shahidsaif (Oct 29, 2012)

Neptunus said:


> A lot of libraries now offer books that can be downloaded for free -- they "expire" once they reach their check out date. You should check your local library's website.


nice replay. thanks


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

This on-line site may be helpful:

http://www.clinical-depression.co.uk/depression-learning-path/

Best wishes


----------

